# Stopped eating



## Shanbrier (Nov 29, 2011)

Drake is a little over a year. He has eaten Orijen forever and been fine with it. The last few weeks we have had to beg him to eat breakfast but he would within a few minutes. Always ate dinner fine. The last three days he wont eat breakfast but eventually does when I'm at the gym or work. Dinner still fine. Same with breakfast today-and now wont really eat dinner. He sorta cries like he wants it, sniffs and leaves. He isn't acting sick at all and if it wasn't for this I'd never question his health. He did potty on his bed while I was at work which he hasn't done in months so we got rid of the crate months ago. Part of me thinks it is more a behavior issue than health because everything else is fine. thoughts? I have steered away from putting yogurt/cottage cheese ect on his food to lure him into eating bc I don't want him to only eat it when I do those extra things.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

If you don't think it's a health issue (if you do go to the Vet), then I'd suggest just going to a once a day feeding schedule. He's old enough now and many dogs prefer to eat in the afternoon/evening. He might be telling you that is as often as he wants to eat. 

Ken


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

If he doesn't eat his food you should take it away in 10 minutes. Try again in half an hour and if he doesn't eat it again then take it away and don't feed him until his next dinner time. If he's hungry he will eat it. 
Even though he liked his food up until now he could still get bored with it. Is there another taste you could try?

Most dogs only eat once a day after 1 year of age as Ken said. 

Cannot say anything about the poo. Last time Elza poopooed inside was when she was very ill with diarrhoea.

If you see any behavioural changes then you should take him to the vet just for a check up.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

We feed our dogs twice a day. The food stays down for 15 minutes, if they did not start eating, the food is put away.

Sometimes they skip a meal and only eat once a day. As long as the energy level is normal and no changes in behavior, nothing to worry about.
_
"The last three days he wont eat breakfast but eventually does when I'm at the gym or work."_

May be this is why Drake had a poo incident in the house? He ate later in the day and had to go?


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Both of my dogs went through phases when they were 1-2 years of age (Luna's is still going on but it's very sporadic), where they don't eat breakfast. For the first couple of years of Flynn's life, he almost never ate breakfast but once he had a good run, he'd come home and eat it. We used to let him free-feed but stopped that years ago. With Luna, she has never been allowed to free-feed so she doesn't skip breakfast as often as Flynn did. If your dog eats dinner, I wouldn't worry about it. I think sometimes they just don't eat if they're not interested/hungry. I wish I was like that!


----------



## Shanbrier (Nov 29, 2011)

We just started dog sitting our friends Weim today and during feeding times Drake ate like a champ. I think he just didn't want Ace to steal his food so I'm even more convinced its behavioral.


----------



## AKGInspiration (Aug 23, 2012)

Good advice here.. I would give him the chance then pick it up. Or just go to once a day, many do that anyway as it is easier hunt and exercise wise. Luna was not a big breakfast eater till she turned 2... could have been the change in food, could have been age... but she will eat anything any time of day now. Could also just be bored, but that's expensive food so I would stick with the rest you have then maybe switch it up for a while? When Luna would skip a meal I would just put it in the fridge and she ate it that night, food was too pricey to toss it.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Dog wants to survive, he will eat when hungry. 

Unless Drake is obviously sick, do not worry. Our boy did the same... eats as much he needs, though, evenings, once a day, usually.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I must be lucky... or unlucky... depending on your point of view...  Mine inhale their food. I feed twice a day, plus they usually eat any carrion they find while on walks. They think there is nothing better then munching down on a rotten old kangaroo/rabbit/Deer leg found in the grass while out walking!!!   I reckon they eat almost as much on the walks as they do at home!!!


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

H was terribly fussy, picking at his food, until we had his v friend Bruno to stay. If H dithered over his food, Bruno would step in and hoover up what was left!

He quickly learned to stop picking at his food, otherwise it would be stolen!!


----------

